# SW 1911PD Gunsite, Bobtailed



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

I picked up this SW 1911 PD Gunsite edition about a week and a half ago, decided to bobtail it myself. Wasn't easy... still haven't gotten the finish right, but I say not bad for my first time doing serious work on a gun...

Here are some pics:


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

*nice*

Looks like you did a fine job.. may be a gunsmith in the making.. 
How do you like the Gunsite? I saw one the other day and thought it was neat.. supposed to shoot pretty good and is light weight right?


----------



## Lefty Shotlow (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job! Great looking pistol!


----------



## S&W M&P (Jun 14, 2011)

Not bad for home gun smithing. The angle seems a little sharp on the bottom. This could cause a problem pulling from a pocket but it shouldn't be a problem pulling it from a holster. It does match the grip lines quite nicely though!


----------

